# Is the US Open on any TV channels?



## spam (Apr 10, 2010)

Is anybody aware of the US Open being available on any of the TV channels? I've searched the web (inc the forum) and can't find any info. 

Cheers


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I was just going to ask the same question, been searching through the channels for the last 2 days as I remember seeing an add on Monday that their coverage and build up was meant to start on Tuesday! Pretty typical of the coverage of major events here.


----------



## R2D2 (Jun 16, 2012)

*US Open*



spam said:


> Is anybody aware of the US Open being available on any of the TV channels? I've searched the web (inc the forum) and can't find any info.
> 
> Cheers


Think ESPN has coverage. Have been watching it at Emirates Golf Club. Tonight's session starts around midnight. Checked it's not on Fox or any other of the 'local' sports channels


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

I can't say for certain as I'm not a golf fan, but the major tournaments are usually shown on one of the local channels (depending on your package). I know that as my husband seems to find them each time...


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Is Emirates GC open late to watch the final round?


----------



## R2D2 (Jun 16, 2012)

*us open golf*

Jst chkd with emirates. Will close at midnight. Hilton at JBR is showing and open until 3am


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

I ended up watching it on a live stream from ESPN Taiwan with the Chinese commentary turned off and listening to an American radio commentary on my phone, a bit random but better than nothing. 
It's a bit crap that despite having the top sports package and giving in to the Euro 2012 extra channel charge scam by Du that they can't even be bothered to cover one of Golfs four Majors!


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

The only time I have actually watched Golf on TV was Woods' defeat by Yang in the 2009 US PGA. Pretty sure it was covered by Showsports. After the EPL, Showsports has nothing really to offer (apart from Scottish PL, but then not sure if anyone apart from the Scots watch with bated breath whether the Rangers or the Celtics will win ), but I think they are still big on golf


----------



## R2D2 (Jun 16, 2012)

Felixtoo2 said:


> I ended up watching it on a live stream from ESPN Taiwan with the Chinese commentary turned off and listening to an American radio commentary on my phone, a bit random but better than nothing.
> It's a bit crap that despite having the top sports package and giving in tthe Euro 2012 extra channel charge scam by Du that they can't even be bothered to cover one of Golfs four Majors!


Very creative. No one would have picked Webb Simpson after the first three rounds. I had my money on Jason Day. At least the British Open will be at a decent time and hope we are able to watch it at home.


----------

